# Anime Character Lovability Thread ♥



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

Following on from such infamous threads  as the "sexest cartoon charactor" and "favorite cartoon" i am leased to be your host presenting the run down for the prized  "most lovable anime charactor" title 

in a moment i will present my nominations and i invite you all to submit your own  nominations

the only question remaining is who is your most loved charactor? who makes you want to read volumous amount of bad fanfiction just so you see more of them! who has you having bad drunken conversations with strangers  about  _why you really really want  X  to be with Y  even though Y likes Z  but it is nothing compared to the love X and Y could share _ and other vital information


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

*Pai / Parvati - 3x3 Eyes*
Imortal deamon with a serious split personality problem  and the power to make you imortal... well to make yakumo imortal. Pai is a cherfull sort but not as dumb as she looks (probably). Parvati is a bitter cynic but  with the right kinda hear to make her loveable. both personas were wonderfull voiced in the OVA by Megumi Hayashibara.
pai in uniform 

*Belldandy and Hild - Ah my goddess*
belldandy is goddes like... which isn't supprising seeing as she is a goddes first class (unlimited) she has a permanant state of grace and nothing can faze her... except for a slight tendancy for her jealousy to manifest itself as armageddon like storms. she is also heavens number one champion broom racer.  also from this fine love comedy we have the delectable Hild  mother to belldandys older sister urd  and full time queen of hell ... hild is ... 'atractive' to put it politly  and also ... dark  stare into those eyes and you may not come back 
Hild and her semi-faithfull servant mara
bell-chan shows off her racing leathers
when problems occur


*Aoi - Ai Yori Aoshi*
Aoi is a charmin girl  who is absolutly devoted to her fiance  even though due to inter family power politics he is no longer engaged  to her. she leaves her old life to be with him .  slowly the family start to accept their love but they must keep it a secret
 changing time
aoi-chan

*Hazuki - Tsukuyomi ~Moon Phase~*
Hazuki is a Vampire ... but not your normal run of the mill vampire  she is a petulant brat with  quite a few issues  as you would expect from a vampire with a cat ears fetish 
a colection of pictures


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

*Tama-chan - Bottle Fairy*
tama-chan is a know it all unfortunatly she is a very young know it all so her  knowledge of the world come filtered through various levels of misunderstanding and hearsay. tama-chan is excesivly  cute but with a  humorus side  and has a tendancy to  ponder  human existance as she plays..... dating games??? 
love love mode
dating games

*Tomoyo - Card Captor Sakura *
Tomoyo is.... is.... i really can't explain it  well except to put it  that she  is a  lesbian stalker who obsesivly films a girl  and forces her to dress up in various fetish outfits... but is of course her best freind too 
aa Sakura-chan kawaii desu wa!
Tomoyo-Hime

*Usada Hikaru / Rabi en Rose - DiGi Charat*
Usada Hikaru (stage name of Rabi en rose) is an unfortunate young girl who has a dream to become a mega famous japanese idol...  but for now she is  trapped working in  a very very geeky store ... oh  she also wears a bunny costume  (hence the stage name and  what is probably a pun name (usa da!))
Service! Service!
even idols go to school

*Sanada - Eban Ojou (UFO princess) Warukyre*
Sanada is the cheif maid of the Valhalla empire  and if your going to have an army of maids   they mght as well be catgirls ... Sanada obseses over her mistress  and punishes the rest....  she is also worryingly trigger happy
do you feel lucky punk?
we need guns BIG guns


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

*Shirogane Sara and Souju - Futakoi Alternative*
Twins sara and souju are..... happly insane. they meet all the cliches  shoju can cook like a master chef  and sara... well the less said the better  but when it comes to jumping out of first floor windows  shes your girl.
 sara has vengence
 the girls enjoy some cream cake
if your having difulculty  souju is the one with the black ribbons and ahoge

*Ono – Genshiken*
Ono (ohno) is a woman with a passion ... a passion for cosplay  her normal timid  self disapears when she dons  a costume ...  she  also has a fondness for drinking herself silly  and desperatly trying to get Saki to cosplay with her
casual ono
ono cosplaying as marimite charactor
ono cosplaying as  hazuki (another of my choices)

*Ikuyo and the Service team - Hanaukyo Maid Tai*
Ikuyo is a mecha lover and it's easy to figure out if an invention is one of hers as the resulting property damage runs into the millions. She is one of Master Tarou's inner circle of friends but she has a dark secret: she writes yaoi (gay porn) manga in her spare time. also in need of a mention is  the Service team  Ichigo Ringo and Sango .... they provide .. service ... special service ... the first time we see a member of the team our  reluctant hero Tarou is greeted with a kiss  and a tounge  and  rather a large amout of bodly fluid ....  unfortunatly seeing as young tarou is  rather nervous around ladies  (he had to spend a day in bed with ice on his head after a "special wake up call" from the service team) this means our loverly trio spend most of there days stalking tarou  accosting him in the toilet (it is full service)  and getting drunk and claiming he is probably gay 
 Suzuki Ikuyo
did i mention shes a little twisted?
a small welcoming present
a gental wake up call
did i mention it's FULL service?

*Yukino and Tsubasa - Kare Kano*
yukino is .....  well  if you don't know you honestly have to watch this show ... it is quite posibly the best romance i have watched ... with a large amount of the best comedy too ...  yukino is some one you will truly feel is a person  and a loveable one at that... the same goes for tsubasa  but she also has the benifit of being cute
shibahime tsubasa
the two faces of Miyazawa Yukino
a wallpaper done by myself showing tsubasa facing the wrath of yukino


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

*Hisue and Kohaku - Tsukihime*
More twins!  this time the duo of the quiet Hisue and the chirpy kohaku  but all is not as it seams and many a dark secreat lurks in their past. kohaku has a impresive knowledge of poisons and  potions  and a rater unsisterly intrest in hisue
natsu da! umi da! mizugi da!
do you like strawberries?
sisterly love?


*Mahoro and Chizuko - Maharomatic*
Andou Mahoro is a maid with a diffrence  she is a ex combat specialist who has chosen  to spend her last year of life working for a boy whos father she was forced to kill during battle...  this is at first glance a love comedy  with lots of fan service  but  those don't useually show how many days the main charactor has left to live .... i really really love mahoro and all the charactors in this show ... but also worthy of a special mention  is Chizuko  the easy goin one in the trio of girls   and   a  gourmet  food critic  with a unsetaling habit of giving a bellow of delight after her first bite (though she does have a cute habit of  going  _paku_ when taking a bite)
mahoro in wet yukata
 mahoro showin her love of bikes
 Chizuko showing off

*Rei - Neon Genisis Evangelion*





see the "sexyest cartoon charactor thread"  Rei  is  indescribable... nothing i can say can do her justice 
lots of pictures here

*Morino Ichigo - Onegai Teacher*
Morino Ichigo is .... well  she spys on people  she blackmails them  she has the cutest creapy laugh  and  and   look i just really love her  ok ...   i would have to  my email is her name  and  my avatar is her in a pimps hat 
IchigOwned
ichigo-chan


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

*Kaoru - Rurouni Kenshin*
looks good in a kimono and is an expert in the kamiya kashin ryu sword style (her familys style) kaoru is cheerfull  and slightly short tempered .... many people around the world agrees she really need to tie down kenshin and do those ero ero things she thinks about  her nickname is  tanuki-onna (raccon girl)
a huge assortment of kaoru pictures

*Sasami - Pritty Sammy / Tenchi muyo,*
Sasami is the perfect cute little sister given physical form. she cooks and cleans  she is unendingly happy  and kind. remarkably polite  but with out appering stiff or overly formal. she also has the alternative existance as mahou shoujo (magic girl) pritty sammy  who with we the power of love to save the world ...  hopefully ....  sasami also is the childhood form of tsunami one of the most powerfull beings in the universe
a large number of sasami pictures
sasami/tsunami


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

*Azumanga Daioh*
i can't chose all the girls in azumanga are loveable ... but special mention has to go to Ayumu "Osaka" Kasuga (though yomi is very tasty)
a veritable warehouse of azumanga pics

*Love Hina*
again is really too hard to chose one ... personally i think Koalla Su may be my favorite but it's hard to tell 
loads and loads of piccys here  it even has a bit about every charactor

*Sister Princess (Re Pure)*
12 girls  pick your favorite ...  personally i like yotsuba  but Sakuya and chikage are nice too .... oh and yes  it is as bad as the title sounds 
sister princess wallpapers


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2005)

pictures!

we want pictures!


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2005)

Osaka from Azumanga Diaoh definately- the funniest thing in that anime 





I presume that Rei from Evangelion will be nominated by someone-else 
No mention of a character from Full Metal Panic either Shippy _>wags finger disapprovingly<_


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

pictures are coming  as are short bios 

also i have nominated rei  and  i will be having words about azumanga later (basically i can't chose one)

also i don't mind chidori from FMP  but she isn't really that lovable

yeah  the pictures are linked    and  if i don't finish the bois and pics today it coz i still havent slept


----------



## Firky (May 31, 2005)

two hatstand bastards ahoy!


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> two hatstand bastards ahoy!


 Thats why your banned from our secret anime forum


----------



## Firky (May 31, 2005)

Not banned morso wilfully ignorant 


*faps*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

so who is your favorite so far?

yeah i know i have more pictures to go  but i'm getting there


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2005)

Right

so who have i missed?

(also i may add a little more later as my spirit is willing but the flesh hasn't slept in a very long time)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2005)

ohhh done some thinking and i would quite like to add to this list

*Excel - Excel Saga*
insane girl but lovable ... has cute fang look and can survive situations that would kill most people...  in fact things that would kill most lead lined concreate donkeys... her weapons are supprise...  supprise and fear .... supprise faer and an almost fanatical devotion to Across a secret orginisation  devoted to taking over the world .... starting with one city ....  excel is  voced with extreame enthusiasm by Kotono Mitsuishi better known as sailor moon















*Akiha - Tsukihime*
akiha is the who the aformentioned hisue and kohaku are maids of ... she is a prim and proper lady.. apart from the insecurity about her bust line, her barly contained lust for her (not actully related) older brother and the fact she  is part deamon and  drinks kohakus blood form time to time 




(a supprisingly cute drunk)

actully just about all of the charactors from tsukihime are top notch


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 2, 2005)

nene from bubblegum crash yes i am an old fart


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2005)

is  that  the blonde nene or the redhead nene?

they totally redid her charactor   but i can't remember which is crises and which is crash





blonde nene 





redhead nene

personally i think the blonde design is better  but more because of the style of the art than anything else


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 2, 2005)

*some reasons i love tsukihime*











.


----------



## pk (Oct 15, 2005)

They all look the same to me!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 15, 2005)

philistine!

barbarian!


----------



## brixtonvilla (Oct 15, 2005)

Just was I was gonna say, pk. Only the costumes & hair change.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah  only the costumes  hair eyes ears mouth skin and shape change!  they are pratically clones!

..... sit closer!


----------



## brixtonvilla (Oct 15, 2005)

They are from where I'm sitting... not gonna spoil your thread bickering though. Have fun.


----------



## pk (Oct 15, 2005)

They're identical in the face.

This is what bores me silly about this genre, all the characters have that same cutesy faux Japanese impression of what a European looks like.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 15, 2005)

thats rather remarkably not true ...     firstly they are not identical in the face ...  not even those by the same  artist are all that simular beyond a vaugly simual head shape  and even then their are artist who do   remarkably diffrent  styles 

if you want me to produce a group picture of a couple of charactors i could  list tones of difrences

second the idea that they are the impretion of  what europeans  look like is .... rather odd

just look at clasical japanese art
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/f/f9/YoshiClimber.jpg/250px-YoshiClimber.jpg

i could point out lots of modern manga that look near identical


----------



## brixtonvilla (Oct 15, 2005)

"if you want me to produce a group picture of a couple of charactors i could list tones of difrences"

In the interests of learning more... knock yourself out, Shippy. I await enlightenment. That's a really cool bit of classical Japanese art too.

Do you really find the "wide-eyes = European" idea so odd, though? 'Specially coming from a country with people with (on the whole) narrower shaped eyes... There's a also valid comparison to be made with the number of huuuuge-breasted anime figurines I saw when I was in Akihabara over the summer, I think.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 16, 2005)

just because they have large eyes and big brests  doesn't make then   european  just  in the same way  that  homer simpson isn't chinese because he is yellow

i'll do  the klistr thing later when  not drunk


----------



## pk (Oct 16, 2005)

Chinese people aren't yellow though are they?

The only truly yellow person I have ever met is a friend of mine who is currently suffering his third case of jaundice in less than a year.

I truly cannot tell the difference between the facial features of the pictures you posted on the previous page, and those of the Pokemon kid, and anything else shown on Toonami.

The dubbed voices always seem to be the same too.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't subscribe to the "big-eyes/norks = European" idea myself - it's not that simple. Just pointing out that other people make the assumption. I still think that the fact that Japanese people tend to have narrower eyes, and that the women there are generally more slender are relevant factors, though. 

Interested to note that the "big-eyes" thing is much more recent. From Wikipedia:

"While the art can be incredibly realistic or cartoonish, it is often noted that the characters look "Western", or have large eyes. Large eyes have become a permanent fixture in manga and anime since the 1960s when Osamu Tezuka, creator of Astro Boy and considered the father of modern manga, started drawing them that way, mimicking the style of Disney cartoons from the United States."

Look forward to the list when you're sober... no rush.


----------



## jms (Oct 16, 2005)

this thread is frighteningly extensive


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 16, 2005)

ok i'll give this a go .. and   i'll make it hard for myself  i'll chose the  tsukihimi comic strip one   where it's in black and white  so the colour difrences have been removed  and it's drawn in a simplified style  so it leaves out a lot of fine detail







here we see  hisui akiha and ren

Hisui : the tops of her eyes are flatter than most  combined with  uncurved  slighly  dead eyes  note her  personality here eyebrows are useually arched high  like this when she is flustered adding a certain amount of cuteness (she is a fan favorite) 
her hair style is of course very distinctive

akiha : her eyes are more curved  than hisue  but are drawn very shap and curving down towards the center showing her iratable personality her eyebrows are genraly close to the top of here eyes  of drawn   with a kink in them showing her  creasing her forehead in frustration  again her outfit and hair is   quite distinctive ... but she does  have  incho hair ... the hair band is a dead give away  also  her face is genrally given slightly sharper angles    for the same reason as her eyes

Ren : ren is always drawn quite sofly with many lines  light of blured  as she is a  cat deamon many of her fetures  portray that  including her pointed ears  and the  indentaion in her eyes.  her eyes have also got much larger boders around them  this is the simplified way of drawing longer eye lashes etc  her eyebrows are again placed high and sligtly arced    her mouth is darly shown as she doesn't talk   and again her hairstyle is   distinctive . her face is also often quite rounded to show here child like apearence .. this is combined with a semi-perminant slight blush  on her cheeks (this is manga trait for child like charactors)


also yes  the dudbbed voices are crap  and in no way should be listened to ....  the japanese voice actors are  much beter  and really give life to the anime

the yellow remark was just to signify that cartoons don't  nesaceraly  look much like what they are representing and just because you can't tell the difrence doesn't mean there isn't one

also with the "big-eyes" thing  it should  be noted one of the reasons it was copyed was because a lot of information about personality and emotional state can be  transphered via  the eyes


----------



## pk (Oct 16, 2005)

Are they identical twins then or what?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2005)

no  hisue and kohaku are the twins
http://www.yesalbum.com/v001/Shipou-Chan/top_hisukoha.jpg

but ren and akiha are  distinktly difrent
http://www.yesalbum.com/v001/Shipou-Chan/1102744301596.jpg


----------



## pk (Oct 17, 2005)

So how come they look FUCKING IDENTICAL then?

Same eyes, same doe eyed expression, even the same fringe for fucks sake.

Jesus man, I know you love this shit, but please....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2005)

i just wrote out a LIST of difrences you may  not be able to see it but it's true

as for the fringe ren has a fringe that rises before droping with a center parting where as akiha and kohaku have sumular fringes  akiha has much finer hair which break into fine strands  where as kohakus is  more messy

so no there fringes are not identical just as their exprestions are not


----------



## pk (Oct 17, 2005)

Ones hair is slightly darker than the other?

Maybe it's the black and white thing?

Basically, all Japanese anime characters look alike, I don't know why but they do.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Oct 17, 2005)

Re: Nene in Bubblegum Crisis
Shippou-Chan, Bubblegum Crash came after Crisis....
As for Bubblegum Crisis: 2040 the less said about that the better....
Grimley


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2005)

i can never rember  the info about the bubblegum universes for some reason ...  i only watched one of them for a start...

and  i have writen a list of difrences to help   point out how they don't all look the same  if  even this doesn't help what do you want? blow up picturec with rings around the bits like a spot the difrence competition?


----------



## pk (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2005)

right...





H1. high arched eyebrows
H2. the tops of her eyes are flatter than most
H3. uncurved eyes with no highlights

A1. eyebrows are genraly close to the top of her eyes or drawn with a kink in them
A2. eyes have highlights
A3. drawn very shap and curving down towards the center
A4. here fetures are drawn with sharper points


R1. Pointed ears
R2. rising fringe
R3. high soft eyebrows
R4. unhuman eyes (she is a cat like succubus)
R5. her eyes have large soft edged borders 
R6. soft features 
R7. small mouth
R8. soft features 
R9. semi-perminant slight blush on her cheeks

(also have you ever had some one come up to you and say "all 'X' music sounds the same" this is what this feels like to me)


----------



## pk (Oct 17, 2005)

A lot of house music DOES sound the same, sure I can tell the difference but as one genre and certainly the output from one producer is invariably is the same kind of thing.

What I don't get is why all the Manga anime looks the same?

Why are all the faces the same shape?

Come on, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2005)

not all of it does look the same honestly  i mean i just pointed out loads of difrences but  caractors  by the same  artist in simplified forms!

1000's of artists release  works   every year   and how much have you seen hoinestly  and how much attention did you pay?    yes there are a few certian styalistic simularities  but  eatch artist is always  quite distinctive

i mean  a cople of shows i know show  fan pictures done by famous studios at the end of eatch show  and even though the art style is diffrent  you can still tell the caractor   just compare  this picture of ren

http://www.yesalbum.com/v001/Shipou-Chan/1102744301596.jpg

with this picture of ren

http://www.yesalbum.com/v001/Shipou-Chan/1106933392557.jpg

the style is difrewnt  but  enough charactor traits  remain  to be albe to identify the caractor  from thousands of others...

perhaps a lot of the basic head shapes are simular  but so what  that still leaves room for thousands of individual details...  anime is as varied as any other art form


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2008)

pk said:


> A lot of house music DOES sound the same, sure I can tell the difference but as one genre and certainly the output from one producer is invariably is the same kind of thing.
> 
> What I don't get is why all the Manga anime looks the same?
> 
> ...



I think it is like saying that all western cartoons look the same. Scooby Doo looks like the Archies and Josie and the Pussycats. The X men look a bit like Batman (My wife thinks all western comics look exactly the same and are so horrible she cant bare to look at them). There are loads of other manga and anime that is done in quite different styles, I don't think I have ever go confused over different artists or different characters in the same manga. 


I vote Lum for old times sake.


----------



## idioteque (Apr 10, 2008)

Very mainstream I know, but I have a significant and genuine crush on:


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2008)

My first anime love


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

wow... mad bumpage

i don't get the populkarity of bleach... i maen i enjoyed it when it started  but by the end of the soul sociaty arc i was yearning for an end.... and  any show that uses the "i was only using 20% of my true power" plot device  has reached a low point


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2008)

Shippou-Chan said:


> wow... mad bumpage
> 
> i don't get the populkarity of bleach... i maen i enjoyed it when it started  but by the end of the soul sociaty arc i was yearning for an end.... and  any show that uses the "i was only using 20% of my true power" plot device  has reached a low point




Is it the one were the animation went all grown up and that by series 2?  that fucked me off


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

dunno  i only ever really read the manga of bleach

any series that is about fighting ends up having problems of charactor power up


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 10, 2008)

Yoruichi Nyan (despite the fanboys stating she's a ladyboy)






Fuck whether it's mainstream...Yoruichi and Rukia rock...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

yoruichi....  because a cat is fine too

not sure about rukia.....  she is a decent-ish character  but  is a bit ....  dunno....   mind you i do have some rukia porn somewhere...


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 10, 2008)

There's gallons of it just on a basic Google image search...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

not as much as there is for yoruichi.... and possibly orihime too


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

plus yoruichi does have the whole  yuri catgirl thing going


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 10, 2008)

Inoue's obvious tho, same as Kūkaku Shiba and Matsumoto...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

to be honest a lot of the characters seem quite two dimensional


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 10, 2008)

That's cos there's about 150+ named characters in Bleach so far...what's weird is that Abarai is one of the main characters, yet really 2d, whereas Yoruichi or Gin don't appear that often, yet somehow seem like rounder characters...

Bleach is riddled with faults, but like bad soap opera, for me it's painfully addictive...all they need to do is get rid of Kon and cut down on the stupid *comedy* (watching the Hueco Mondo arc and the 'comedy sidekick fun' of Nel and her gang...jesus...)

Gotta say tho, I was MOST impressed with Chad's final form arms...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

the manga skiped a whole arc as far as i can tell so it has a lot fewer characters.... only ones who really matter (untill the guy who are half hollow turn up) are ichigo and pals and the shinigami captains/vice captains  

didn't chads arms go rather eva-esque?


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, but since you haven't got there I won't spoil what happens...that's still not his arm's true form, and his right arm is the arm for protection...his left on the other hand (ha ha ha)


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 10, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

once again the manga makes it look cooler



Spoiler: chad's arm


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 10, 2008)

...Brazo Derecha de Gigante


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

hummm the second season of  code gias has started and i still havn't started the first... i have downloaded it all though


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 10, 2008)

I've had it for ages now and have watched the 1st and 2nd eps about 3 times each cos I keep forgetting who everyone is and what the things about.

I'm enjoying Heroic Age atm - despite it not working on my divx DVD player, and them being AVI files (had a few Bleach' like that too - work fine in MPC but not on the DVD player...)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2008)

i quite liked age....  the greek mythos twist was a nice touch....    did get a bit....  meh  after a while though.... mainly due to the  slight blandness of deanara (sp?) and slight repetativness of the batlles  also  not the best charactor design


howevere i did like some of the charactors  like age and the twins


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 12, 2008)

Mahoro yes can cook& clean  kill anything only her hatred of all things porno
             stops her being perfect 
  Rei       can not see the fascination she is almost autistic very odd.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 12, 2008)

mahoro's ecchi nano wa ikenai to omoimasu is very clearly a subconcious way of focusing suguru's  sexual fantasies away from magazines and onto herself


----------



## Silva (Apr 12, 2008)

No Hyatt from Excel Saga? Or is the constant dying-and-coming-back such a turn-off ?


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 12, 2008)

Shippou-Chan said:


> mahoro's ecchi nano wa ikenai to omoimasu is very clearly a subconcious way of focusing suguru's  sexual fantasies away from magazines and onto herself



  Hadn't thought of that actually . It makes sense in a deeply disturbing kind of way .


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 12, 2008)

Silva said:


> No Hyatt from Excel Saga? Or is the constant dying-and-coming-back such a turn-off ?



i only have so much room...  

actually i really like the  final body swap episode in the anime where  excel and hyatt switch bodies....  

actually i think those two should just get married... it would solve a lot of problems


----------

